

Can browsers spy via input fields? - coltr

If you&#x27;re using a site like DuckDuckGo in an attempt to shield yourself, could a browser like Chrome somehow just track keystrokes in an input field to decipher your activity?
======
fexl
It's possible. I'm wary of anything from Google.

